# drift wood



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

the drift wood in my tank has a strange white fuzz growing on my drift wood, should i take it out of my tank? its been in the tank for about a week and a half


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

take it out and boil it, then stick it back in


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is it some uneaten food gone bad?

anyway take it out and clean it
















to equipment questions


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved per Innes :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mine had this and no harm was caused, I think its just the wood detiorating or some type of algea


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

it is definately not uneaten food. 
and i was thinking algea too, so i will boil it. thanks for the help


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I put in a pleco and never saw the stuff again, until it died that is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> mine had this and no harm was caused, I think its just the wood detiorating or some type of algea










..had the same growth..take it out and clean it...once done it should go away


----------

